# Mark 2



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I finished this today, it started life as a huge ash fork that I saved from the wood pile. I spent a litte longer with this, it fits my hand really well, I dont know what it shoots like yet Ive been just to busy to try it out.
Thanks for looking Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow Martin thats a piece of work, they are getting better and better, I couldnt do work like that, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Coincidentally, just an hour ago I was showing my buddy this forum and some of the slingshots I could find quickly and commented on yours in you avatar and told him this guy has a good artistic touch and style.

Thanks for proving it once again!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

You are one, very creative craftsman.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

THAT is Dynamite! Very Cool Martin! Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Cool Shooter !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That there is GREAT! Ash is my favorite wood, too.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Love the curve!!! Kind of like bushcraft spoon making.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow thats a cool slingshot.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

pretty good work!


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

True Craftsmanship!!! Great job Martin !! Give yourself a pat on the back .....


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for all you nice comments, I'm getting in a lot of trouble here, Ive made so many I started giving them away.

Thanks again Martin.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

That's a cool shooter!


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Man, you did spend some time with that. Very nice work Martin.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Good grief, Martin! Your work has _really_ turned into a class act!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This is my all-time favourite. Bump!


----------



## dnullify (Aug 3, 2010)

'cept there doesn't appear to be a picture any more, unless this is referring to his avatar...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

dnullify said:


> 'cept there doesn't appear to be a picture any more, unless this is referring to his avatar...


I can't see it either...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I'm terrified!

I'm getting more blind!

I do not see the picture of the speakers!

But knowing your task martin, I'm sure it's great


Chepo


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Heck, he's just taken it down.









Luckily, I took the precaution of downloading it first:


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

thats one of my favs of Martins, and what i like about it is its a natural fork, i love the curves on it, I must say since joining this site ive had my eyes open, im 53 and still have loads to learn, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I made 2 of these, the second slightly larger than the other with an off set finger hole for a better fit. 
mark 1 and mark 2 below. 
Martin


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Reeeaaaly sweeet!


----------

